# Wachst es an, oder nicht ?



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Ich wollte eure Meinung über folgendes hören :

Ich habe heute vom Baggersee Schilff mitheim genommen, habe es danach im Pflanzhalter mit Sand bedeckt so dass nur noch der Stihl mit den Blättern heraus schaut.

Denkt ihr er wachst an , oder verwelkt es ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

mmhh - da wirste Dir keinen Gefallen getan haben

a) sollte man keine Pflanzen von irgendwoher mitnehmen - hatten wir ja schon öfters und 

b) macht __ Schilf Folie kaput - so Du einen Folienteich hast!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Jetzt hab ich mir mal kurz Dein Profil angeschaut - nur 70 cm Tiefe hast Du und Fische? Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das schon mal in einem andern Thema diskutiert wurde - wollte nur mal zart andeuten, dass das u.U. nicht gut geht über den Winter!


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Warum nicht gut geht ?, bis jetzt ging es jeden Winter.
Außerdem tu ich bei besonder harten Wintern eine Plexiglassscheibe drüber und ich hänge einen Sauerstoff sprudler rein


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

Hi Susanne......

Also ich hatte auch Jahre Lang ein Kleineren Teich mit ca. 75 cm Tiefe und das ging auch immer gut im Winter mit den Fischen...............
also ich würde mir da nicht so viel Sorgen machen.........


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

okay - dann mach ich mir erst Sorgen, wenn die Winter wieder härter werden und wir mit 30-40 cm dicken Eisschichten zu kämpfen haben ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

30 - 40 cm  ale:  so tief war's bei uns noch nie, aber man kann sich den winter nicht raussuchen  .

ja wachst es jetzt oder nicht ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Mai 2004)

warum sollte es nicht wachsen, wenn du die Pflanze mit Wurzeln entwendet hast - aber denk dran - die Gefahr der Lüftungslöcher ist sehr groß - oder hast Du Teichschale?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

Sorry das ich erst so spät antwortete,
Ja ich habe einen Schalenteich, mit so einer randabgrentzung.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

> ja wachst es jetzt oder nicht ?



weißt du spätestens in 2-3 monaten   

und über eine gewisse höflichkeit im forum freuen wir uns neben den sachlichen themen sehr :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

klar wächst es, aber finger weg vom pflanzennaturklau  

__ schilf kann man überall für 1,99€ kaufen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Mai 2004)

@jürgen-b: Bin ich unfreundlich ?, wenn ja dann tut es mir leid (entschuldigung )

Ja 1,99€ du verdienst ja auch schon geld ich nicht mit meinen zarten 16 jährchen   

Danke


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

dat mit dem Geld wird noch.

Hast Du Deinen Teich selbst gebaut? Hast Du eigentlich irgendwo ein Foto stehen, bin manchmal etwas blind  8)


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

also nehmen wir uns einfach wenn wir kein geld haben :!:    :!: 

das ist natürlich eine entschuldigung. wenn du mal ein auto brauchst wenn du 18 bist und kein geld hast nehm einfach eins von der straße  

ich denke 1,99€ hat man mit 16 auch schon. wo hast du denn die folie oder das becken geklaut


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin einer der ersten, der gegen die Entnahme von Pflanzen aus der freien Natur ist, aber das gilt nicht immer und in jedem Fall.

Was man auf keinen Fall mitnehmen darf, sind geschützte Pflanzen, Pflanzen von denen an dem Ort nur einige wenige Exemplare wachsen, unbekannte Pflanzen (könnte sich ja um eine geschützte Pflanze handeln), und jede Pflanze in einem Naturschutzgebiet.

Hier haben wir aber eine Pflanze vor uns, die in Massen an jedem feuchten Ort wächst, und der Baggersee ist sicher auch kein Naturschutzgebiet. Also lassen wir die Kirche im Dorf, der 'Frevel' liegt auf der Ebene des Pilzesammelns im Wald, und nicht des Autoklaus.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

hallo 



> @jürgen-b: Bin ich unfreundlich ?, wenn ja dann tut es mir leid (entschuldigung )



.... war nich böse gemeint - nur wie du bei den meisten erkennst, so oben drüber ein hallo etc. und darunter einen namen - und alles liest sich viel freundlicher  :razz:   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo,


@Nymphaion: Danke, dass du mir hilfst   

Bei uns am Baggersee wachsen regelrecht Felder von __ Schilf, außerdem habe ich kein Folienteich sondern ne Teichschale. Und die habe ich von meinem Onkel geschenkt bekommen. Da er in Miete gezogen ist, und der vermieter nicht erlaubt hat dass er einen Teich in den Garten baut.
Doch mein Vater will nächstes Jahr in Untergrombach ( kennt's jemand ?)
sein Grundstück Einzäunen ( freu mich schon so ). Das geht dieses jahr noch nicht da es momentan jemand gepachtet hat. Wenn es dann eingezäunt ist will ich nen großen Teich bauen. Dann mach ich ne Fotoreportage von Anfang bis Ende.

Wie kommt ihr eigendlich auf Autoklau?, das Schilf gehört doch niemandem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber ihr habt ja recht man sollte zum Baumarkt fahren und die Pflanzen dort kaufen.

__ katzenwels Fanatiker


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Es will einfach nicht wachsen, und bei uns scheint momentan auch keine Sonne. Es Regnet schon so lang, der __ Schilf ist immer noch so groß wie ich ihn eingepflanzt hatte.

Nur ein kleiner trieb hat er geschlagen, ich weis nicht mehr weiter.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch ein paar letzte tipps geben was ich machen könnt dass er wieder weiter wachst

Wär echt super 

tschüss


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

hi
jup ein Tip
Bissel Gedult haben  
schüss marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

bei __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben und einigen anderen Pflanzen ist es so, daß sie oft scheinbar absterben bevor sie einen neuen Trieb machen. Die alten Trieben verfaulen, aber aus dem Rhizom wächst danach ein ganz neuer Trieb neben der alten Pflanze heraus. Also noch ist nichts verloren, warte erst mal weiter ab.

Werner


----------

